# White/brown Pigeon found.. Suffolk County, NY (Long Island)



## Urza (Jul 22, 2012)

So a white pigeon with a brown neck and 2 brown stripes on it's wings showed up in our backyard while we were BBQing dinner. It's now found it's way onto the roof of our garage. It definitely has a tag around it's leg but we weren't able to get near enough to read it. 

Anyone missing a pigeon in the Suffolk County area of Long Island?


----------



## Urza (Jul 22, 2012)

He just flew away. Good luck little fella.


----------



## Urza (Jul 22, 2012)

And it's on the garage roof again.

And it's on the ground, the pigeon has 2 bracelets on it. A yellow and a silver one. The yellow one says 347.

The pigeon took off again. Both the yellow and silver bracelets had smaller numbers of them we couldn't read.


----------



## Urza (Jul 22, 2012)

Here are some pics.


----------



## Urza (Jul 22, 2012)

Last one..


----------



## Urza (Jul 22, 2012)

Ok.. so the pigeon drama just got even more involved... there are TWO white pigeons on the loose.


----------



## Urza (Jul 22, 2012)

Hmm and now literally 100s of birds just flew over head.. maybe there's a pigeon race going on and these guys are in the lead taking a break?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Possibly  Although that one doesn't really look like a racer but it's hard to tell from the pictures.


----------



## Urza (Jul 22, 2012)

The pigeon drama continues.. when it started to get dark it took off and we didn't see it again. Today it's back.


----------



## Urza (Jul 22, 2012)

Feeding it white bread and sunflower seeds. Have to break open the sunflower seeds by hand, doesn't seem to be able to open the shells. We'll get some bird feed tomorrow.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

doesn't look like a racing homer. someone that lives close by probably has a coop and is starting to fly there birds. drive around or walk around see if you can find where the 100 of birds is coming from.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

It looks like it has a peak crest


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

copper said:


> It looks like it has a peak crest


That's what I thought too.


----------



## Urza (Jul 22, 2012)

CarloSantoro said:


> doesn't look like a racing homer. someone that lives close by probably has a coop and is starting to fly there birds. drive around or walk around see if you can find where the 100 of birds is coming from.


Is there an actual a way to "make" the pigeon come home (similar to a dog whistle?) 

When it took off yesterday it was around the same time of day and I notice it pretty much flew in the same direction.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes and No. A lot of people actually whistle(or have a call) for when they feed their birds to train them to land and come in the coop. (kind of like a feeding time bell) but nothing like that to make them come home.


----------



## Urza (Jul 22, 2012)

So we've seen the pigeon every day since Sunday. He's on the patio waiting when we wake up and takes off between 3-4pm and doesn't come back. Would it make sense to assume he has a local home he flies back to?


----------



## Urza (Jul 22, 2012)

2 days now without the pigeon coming by. Yesterday would have been a month since it first shown up. These 2 days without it showing up have been kind of odd, I kind of miss him.


----------



## Urza (Jul 22, 2012)

He's baaack a year later. Must be a local bird.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol. You must be the foster home.
Keep bird seeds all the time with you. 

Just keep an eye that it's not sick or injured.


----------



## Urza (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't mind. We've got plenty of feed from his visit last year. Nice that he showed up early in the season, might see him all summer long then.


----------

